# Novak Cyclone



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm lookin for the Power Capacitor for the novak cyclone or another no limit esc for brushed motors


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> I'm lookin for the Power Capacitor for the novak cyclone or another no limit esc for brushed motors


I like to hear why!  You plan on pulling alot of amps? lol


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

possible, i know that it quit working yesterday at randys and I got to lookin at it and realised it didnt have the power cap on the esc, i guess im hoping thats the problem and it will work again


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> possible, i know that it quit working yesterday at randys and I got to lookin at it and realised it didnt have the power cap on the esc, i guess im hoping thats the problem and it will work again


Sorry to break the news, but no. A Cyclone and a Cyclone TC will work without the cap. Might have some problems while being punched hard or braking hard, but otherwise it should work. Before worrying too much, go back through and check all your solder joints, connectors and TX/RX conn. Process of elimination. Does the servo work? If ok, probably your esc. And a burned fet. Bummer...


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

yep the steering works


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> yep the steering works


Check all the wires going to and from the Cyclone, the motor and the battery bars. Is the battery fully charged? When you pull the leever, do the lights on the Cyclone light up? Have to tried re-doing the one-touch set up?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im gonna redo all the soldering and one-touch and see if that works. i agree it should work w/o the capacitor. Yea the light responds on the cyclone when i pull the trigger, the battery is charged... im just gonna go through everything really well.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> im gonna redo all the soldering and one-touch and see if that works. i agree it should work w/o the capacitor. Yea the light responds on the cyclone when i pull the trigger, the battery is charged... im just gonna go through everything really well.


Sounds like the set up.

Edit: What happened to the Cap?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

i got it used with the car and it didnt have a power cap with it. Wayne at randys said he'd get me one ordered


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Be careful when you re-solder the wires onto the post. It is very easy to heat them up enough that the post comes un-soldered from the board.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thats one reason I liked Tekin. Very easy to solder the wires on.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

The manual says to always use the power cap. I do on mine. you probably burnt the fets by not doing so.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

<---- dummy.... fets? is it something obvious if i pull the casing?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

not to be a butthead but, back to the original question :spineyes:



cypressvendetta said:


> I'm lookin for the Power Capacitor for the novak cyclone or another no limit esc for brushed motors


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

The easiest thing to do is get the specs and go to radio shack. I will see if I can find the specs on them.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

its getting re4placed with an LRP as we speak


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

I think that the power cap is a 680 micro farad 16v. Dont quote me on that though. 

I have always liked LRP, they make really nice products. I still have my QC2 that was ran not over 10 times. I would sell it but its at my parents house.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

this is an older quantum sport. it doesnt handle the lower turn motors but it will work


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. You had that GT7 in your hands ready to go with the Super Shottky already wired in. Ask Sway, that's the most bulletproof of the Novak speedos. That QC2 is good, that's what's actually in the B44 I took the GT7 out of. Sway, Mike's is building a 1/10 track. You still have your XXX-4?


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Ya the GT7 is a stout speedo, but I believe that LRP is a step above Novak. I had to many times where I was running mod buggy and had the orange smoke escape my little Novak. When I switched to LRP my problems went away and I never had to buy another one. 

I got rid of the XXX-4 a long time ago but I still have a B4 FT. 4wd just wasn't for me, it was fun and all, but wasn't my thing. How big is Mikes electric track? I would really like to see a track the size of the old K&M. I am looking hard for a job in Houston and if I move back I will be racing 1/18th off road at M&M and if the electric crowd picks up at Mikes and I like the track I will venture back into 1/10th mod buggy with some lipo technology and brushless.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

SwayOveride said:


> Ya the GT7 is a stout speedo, but I believe that LRP is a step above Novak.


I disagree. Novak is tried and true.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

Novak does make really good products. It is just from my experience that their speed controllers would never hold up in my car. If it wasn't the brakes frying it was the total speed controller going boom. But I do know a lot of people that only run Novak and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> Ya the GT7 is a stout speedo, but I believe that LRP is a step above Novak. I had to many times where I was running mod buggy and had the orange smoke escape my little Novak. When I switched to LRP my problems went away and I never had to buy another one.


Yeah, the QC2 is the best of the bunch. The only speedo I liked better was the GM SX12W I had, should have kept it. The Cyclone was good, the GT7 was just as durable but felt better and had more programming. The GTX was "tried and true" all right. I saw a bunch of people "try" to run them and they "truly" went up in smoke, LOL. Todd M. had one go WOT on like its 3rd run at K&M, that was funny, never seen one do that before. Mike's track is going to be tight, maybe a little smaller than K&M was. Should be perfect, I have a B4 and T4 ready also.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm still running Cyclones myself in my dragsters and have moved one to my touring car for down the road running. I should have several caps for mine and I also have a pit wizard. Come see me this Sunday.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

coool lyn, if you see the t1 on the track before you see me then you know i got a power cap hahahaha


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm dying here! :headknock

I need some closure.. I have to know what happened dangit!:tongue:


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Gary said:


> I'm dying here! :headknock
> 
> I need some closure.. I have to know what happened dangit!:tongue:


what the heck ar eyou talking about?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> what the heck ar eyou talking about?


What went wrong?


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

cyclone is acting stupid


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

Gary said:


> What went wrong?


Sunday i noticed when i would hit a bump in the parking lot i would lose all throttle control, but i still had steering. tonight i put the cyclone back in, seering work great... but when i pull the throttle, the motor just barely bump like literally maybe 1/4 turn of the motor. Swapped the motor and still the same thing. I guess the esc is toast.


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

http://www.teamnovak.com/download/instructions/pdfs/cyc_cyctc.pdf

I am sure you can get the part number from the manual. Also says cap is required.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

SwayOveride said:


> I think that the power cap is a 680 micro farad 16v. Dont quote me on that though.


I was wrong on that, the power cap needed is a 5600 micro farad not a 680. The 680 is for the new speedos from Novak that require a power cap.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

ok im gonna change my name on here to schmuk. The Cyclone is working.... I was messin with it and bumped the power switch and everything freaked out. I snipped the switch off and twisted th wires together and works great. So I soldered them together and covered them with heatshrink.... I feel like a moron. All im lacking now is the power capacitor.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Process of elimination!


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

hahahah was that the nice way of saying "RETARD!!!!!!!!!!!" hehehehe


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cypressvendetta said:


> hahahah was that the nice way of saying "RETARD!!!!!!!!!!!" hehehehe


No, not all! I just somehow had a hunch the speedo was ok. I used to race at K&M with a Cyclone TC without the cap and it worked just fine.


----------



## cypressvendetta (Nov 9, 2008)

im still gonna put the cap on it just to be safe. but I'll hopefully run it out at randys sunday and see how it does


----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

cypressvendetta said:


> hahahah was that the nice way of saying "RETARD!!!!!!!!!!!" hehehehe


not a tard for that. I don't know why anyone would think the switch would be bad. That should be the last thing to go bad. Glad you got it going. I am still running a cyclone. It's darn near 8 years old. WOW


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Just an FYI, but you can buy the Novak switches by themselves. I've replaced several.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Just an FYI, but you can buy the Novak switches by themselves. I've replaced several.


I had one go bad and I just replaced with any ole switch I had sitting around. I think it came from an airplane receiver.


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

The part number for the switch is #5600


----------

